# Trip up north



## Icefisher15 (Oct 18, 2007)

Managed to get back up to my place in Wisconsin for about 10 days, fishing was not the best but we did manage to get a good amount, just scattered. Weather was rainy and cold the entire time we were there besides the last day that we packed up and left. Got a bunch of walleye under 15 inches and about a half dozen over 15. Brothers friend however landed a nice fat 25 inch walleye this trip. I finally caught my first sturgeon(nothing compared to the one Fish Chris caught). Caught a bunch of smallies but nothing like the last few trips, many were very small and only got two decent sized ones at 17 1/2 and one at 18. This was probably the last trip up there this year so we closed up our place, unless I get the chance to go icefish the lakes up there. Starting to see more and more muskie up there as well, so hopefully next year I can get my first muskie considering I have had one on about 4 different trips up there. Dad got one to the boat about 45 in twice but we did not have a big enough net and he was not to worried about slicing up his hand on the fish and possibly injuring the fish in the mix. Brothers friend also had one about the same size on a jig and minnow, fought it awhile when it jumped about 3 feet out of the water and threw the jig out of its mouth. Just have a couple pictures this time.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=39&pos=11

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/displayimage.php?album=39&pos=12


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report and cool looking sturgeon. Thanks for posting


----------



## Nickk (Oct 18, 2007)

way cool sturgeon!

Where in IL are you? I'm just North of Chicago(and going for smallies next week)


----------



## mr.fish (Oct 18, 2007)

That would be a cool fish tanker sturgeon. I would love to catch one of those someday.

Great report.


----------



## SMDave (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah that sturgeon is cool! How did it fight?


----------



## BensalemAngler (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice job and great pics


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice report man! Looks like you had a good time! Whats the story behind the turtle? Did you get your lure back?


----------



## Icefisher15 (Oct 25, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Yeah that sturgeon is cool! How did it fight?



It basically thumped a couple times and then shot out of the water, didnt jump but like slid right out of the water like a log. Then reeled him above water then next few cranks.


----------



## Icefisher15 (Oct 25, 2007)

Jim said:


> Nice report man! Looks like you had a good time! Whats the story behind the turtle? Did you get your lure back?



Are you talkin bout the snapper in the set of pics? I got that in August, that was a cool catch, dead weight then brought it up and kept trying to swim back down, used a pair of long nose pliers to unhook it and got the spinner rig back as well.


----------

